# Soundtrax Tsunami ?



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a brand new out of box genesis gp15-T. The air poppet valve runs constantly. Other than turning the volume completely off which I did, is there a way to make this automatic and come on and off randomly?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Look through this manual and see if it will help.
Its a great reference for tsunami decoders.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals/Tsunami Diesel Technical Reference_1.13.pdf


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

The Quiet Mode Timeout Period CV 113 may be of some help.
Bob


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Could the air compressor be constantly "on"?If so try turning it "off" with F10.If this doesn't work,you could try setting the compressor for random operation by setting 
CV112=1.It may correct your problem.If it doesn't,let us know.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Like Brakeman Jake said:
CV 112 to 1-255 for auto operation, 0 for manual operation, (Cv112 controls several different options)
CV 143 for the volume of the poppet valve.


----------

